# Possible to connect an Android gamepad to PC?



## Xuphor (Jul 16, 2013)

I know that all Android gamepads, like this Nyko Playpad, connect via bluetooth to their Android device. I cannot find a single thing anywhere that says if that gamepad, or ANY meant-for-android-bluetooth-gamepad works on PC or not. Seriously, not a thing.

So, does anyone know if it's possible to connect Android-intended Bluetooth gamepads to PC's?

EDIT: Wow, forget this entirely, A look into the FAQS on the official site I linked showed this:


Spoiler



Will the PlayPad work on PC or Mac?
Yes. The PlayPad is recognized as either a GamePad or a Mouse in either GamePad or Mouse mode. To use the PlayPad in GamePad mode, the software must support gamepad input. Please check your software manual for details on gamepad support. In Mouse mode, the PlayPad will allow you to move the cursor, and right and left mouse click. Please note that the PlayPad has been designed and tested for use on Android devices, and compatibility with PC or Mac is not supported nor guaranteed by Nyko Technologies.


----------



## Fat D (Jul 16, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> I cannot find a single thing anywhere that says if that gamepad, or ANY meant-for-android-bluetooth-gamepad works on PC or not. Seriously, not a thing.


 
Read the FAQ for it:


> Will the PlayPad work on PC or Mac?
> Yes. The PlayPad is recognized as either a GamePad or a Mouse in either GamePad or Mouse mode. To use the PlayPad in GamePad mode, the software must support gamepad input. Please check your software manual for details on gamepad support. In Mouse mode, the PlayPad will allow you to move the cursor, and right and left mouse click. Please note that the PlayPad has been designed and tested for use on Android devices, and compatibility with PC or Mac is not supported nor guaranteed by Nyko Technologies.


So, not supported, but it should work.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 16, 2013)

Yea, I just saw that about 5 seconds before you posted it. Sorry, I'll report to delete this thread.


----------



## marcus134 (Jul 16, 2013)

You may still need a xinput wrapper like motion in joy for games that only support xbox360 gamepad.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 17, 2013)

marcus134 said:


> You may still need a xinput wrapper like motion in joy for games that only support xbox360 gamepad.


You've got to be kidding me, people still do that?
Look up X360CE. It alters the x_input dll files so that any game thinks that any gamepad is a 360 controller, making every game that's compatible with 360 gamepads automatically compatible with any gamepad. It even lets you specify what button's what. It's what makes Prince of Persia, Skyrim, Overlord 2, and Sonic & Sega All Stars Racing Transformed playable with my third party PS3 controller. All those games think it's a 360 gamepad.


----------



## Starius65 (Nov 20, 2014)

But wait, with the Nyko Playpad, my computer does not detect the two trigger buttons or the back buttons. What's up with this? There is also like 20 buttons on the controller settings but only 7 of them are used.


----------

